# Solved: No site configured at this address error??



## radiocycle (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's my info:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 6134 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 701400 MB, Free - 458900 MB; D: Total - 14001 MB, Free - 1958 MB;
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, Benicia
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled

Hi all... I get the 'No site configured at this address' message every time I try to go to www.besthomepageever.com I hve used this for my home page for yrs now and all of a sudden, in Firefox, I get this error. Even if I type the addy in, I still get that. However I can visit with Chrome and no prob... just Firefox. I even uninstalled and reinstalled Firefox but that didn't help. Any ideas??

thanks,
radio


----------



## radiocycle (Apr 9, 2012)

OK, OK, I finally got it fixed. All I had to do was clear all browsing history, cache, cookies, etc. and now it's working again. So thanks for reading and maybe that'll help someone out sometime. 

Thanks,
radio


----------



## zombieflorist (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi, I had the exact same problem with Firefox. I wanted to thank you, because I did what you said and now everything is fine. Thanks a bunch!


----------

